# The Office - "Search Committee" - 05/19/2011



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I came away from that with the feeling that they're setting up Catherine Tate to be the manager next season.

Loved Creed. Especially how the shades were drawn in his office during that whole meeting with everyone at the end.


Did Toby get cancer or something?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I would hire Warren Buffet.



Trial must have taken a lot out of Toby.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

James Spader or bust.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I think they'll go with that Finger Lakes dude. It was low-key enough that they'll go that route.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

James Spader or Catherine Tate would work for me.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Am I the only one who thought this was a cheap cop out by NBC? The whole double episode was practically a public audition and focus group test for the new manager combined.

...and then they run a trailer for a new sitcom with Will Arnett, so we know he's out.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

James Spader was amazing. I'm biased as he is one of my all time favorite actors, but he steamrolled over everyone else IMHO. Catherine Tate was also really good, however.

Would loved to have seen more Ricky though! James Spader aside, having him as the boss would be the *ultimate* choice but, I fear, will not happen.

What I do fear is that they'll go with Dwight.

Creed was a hoot!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I actually think Spader is the most likely one. 

It's not going to be any of the existing employees, because they need to add someone else to the cast. Arnett already has a sitcom upcoming, and I don't see Gervais going back to a character he's already played. Buffet is out too obviously (although that would be AWESOME).

Tate, Spader, Ramano and Carey (Fingerlakes guy) are all established actors, but Spader performed well in the interview and his vibe was just 'interesting' enough that his character would be both competent and quirky enough for the role. The other three are too well known as comedians, and Spader more serious background could contrast nicely with the show.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

atrac said:


> James Spader was amazing. I'm biased as he is one of my all time favorite actors, but he steamrolled over everyone else IMHO.


He is a man among very little boys. LOL I'd watch a show where he's watching someone read names from the phone book. He's just too big for this show.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was a cheap cop out by NBC? The whole double episode was practically a public audition and focus group test for the new manager combined.
> 
> ...and then they run a trailer for a new sitcom with Will Arnett, so we know he's out.


I do agree it was a cop out. It was all a big tease intended to make us wait. They heavily implied the new boss would be revealed in this episode.

I felt bad for Darryl.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Loved Buffet asking about his salary and his car mileage reimbursement 

Isn't there a large chance that the new boss is someone not in this episode? Love for Spader to be chosen, but he'd immediately become the focus point of the show and the producers are probably looking for someone who could ease into the role. Jim Carey is amazing how he can change in character, almost didn't recognize him at first but he's a movie guy so won't be chosen.

Wonder why Pam didn't interview. She has a good head on her shoulders as shown by steering Creed's client poaching attempts.

:up: Writer's taking a shot at Mad Men thru Andy lol


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jschuur said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was a cheap cop out by NBC? The whole double episode was practically a public audition and focus group test for the new manager combined.





spikedavis said:


> I do agree it was a cop out. It was all a big tease intended to make us wait. They heavily implied the new boss would be revealed in this episode.


I actually looked at the time at the end and thought "that can't be it....." I was disappointed with the ending. Even if it was supposed to be a cliff hanger for next season, I don't know, I think it fell short.

Why did Jo fly all the way there, only to leave a few hours later. At least she took Gabe with her.

And Andy refusing a date with Erin? Interesting.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Wait.....

That was THE Warren Buffet? The actual gazillionaire guy?!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm biased but I love Catherine Tate.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll toss in my vote for James Spader, he was good enough that I might start watching the show again.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I'd love for Arnett to get the job. I don't think that the James Spader character would be a good fit, the way that he played him. I actually don't crave more Ricky Gervais as David Brent. He played him so over the top that I think he could only be sustained for the twelve episodes of the Office (and yes, I said twelve, not thirteen, because in the thirteenth is when they show what would actually happen to someone like that.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got the feeling that Catherine Tate was filling a role written for Ricky Gervais. The whole monologue sounded like him. 

My vote is for her. Sparer made me feel creepy.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I loved the way Spader played his role...it was hilarious.

I hated the british lady...but sadly, the way they have it written with her being Jo's friend it looks like we'll most likely be stuck with her.

The other guest spots were pretty lame overall as was the whole episode for the most part...other than Spader and a couple of other little bits.

Glad Dabe is gone too.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Ment said:


> Loved Buffet asking about his salary and his car mileage reimbursement


i was wondering who that was. the oracle of omaha on the office. funny.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Catherine Tate wouldn't make sense, based on her interview. She was totally flighty and indecisive. Why would the Search Committee choose her unless Jo jams her in there?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Catherine Tate wouldn't make sense, based on her interview. She was totally flighty and indecisive. Why would the Search Committee choose her unless Jo jams her in there?


Ever watch the British show?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Ever watch the British show?


Sure.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I gotta say Andy's lines about Mad Men was my favorite of the night, which I am sure has somethingthing to do with my Mad Men thread I started in this forum.

Something like "You know there are things you want to like but just don't? Like Mad Men" 

I don't get the love for Spader.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Spader came in at the end of the Practice and helped give it life for a few more seasons, and then spin-off into Boston Legal. So it's possible NBC is hoping they can do the same with him on the Office.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Spader just has such funny mannerisms and ticks it just made his man of confidence vibe that much funnier imo.

I can totally see him manipulating all the folks in the office and totally confusing them with his way of operating. He also seemed to get a bit more air time than the others as far as storyline goes.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I felt like they were setting it up for either someone currently on the show, most likely Dwight, or Catherine Tate. Tate's starting a much-publicized commitment to do Shakespeare (in England), so I doubt she'd even be available to film The Office if she were selected.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Catherine Tate wouldn't make sense, based on her interview. She was totally flighty and indecisive. Why would the Search Committee choose her *unless Jo jams her in there?*


If Jo doesn't jam her in there, then I don't see why there was any point in having that snippet of dialogue where Jo told Jim that they knew each other.

That's why I think it's probably going to be her. Just a Checkov's gun thing...

And I like her too. She an extremely versatile actress and talented comedian, so I think she would do well. Even if you didn't like the character as it was written in this episode, nothing says she has to stay in that same box by the time next season rolls around.

And I had no idea that was Warren Buffett, that's awesome! At first, I was thinking maybe Buck Henry, but then I just didn't know who.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Wait.....
> 
> That was THE Warren Buffet? The actual gazillionaire guy?!


Yes.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I got the feeling that Catherine Tate was filling a role written for Ricky Gervais. The whole monologue sounded like him.


I was thinking exactly the same thing! I was like "that's David Brent!"

"Suckee....suckee....that's her name!" That was my biggest LOL moment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Sure.


Well, the kinetic jumping all over the place was a staple of David Brent (actually most Gervais characters).


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> And I like her too. She an extremely versatile actress and talented comedian, so I think she would do well. Even if you didn't like the character as it was written in this episode, nothing says she has to stay in that same box by the time next season rolls around.


I didn't like her either, but more because I didn't understand a lot of what she was saying. Her personality reminded me a bit of the Will Farrell guy - crazy and hard to figure out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I had no idea that was Warren Buffett.

I feel like they are setting it up for Jim to take over. Especially with the "I'm holding you responsible for this decision" line that Jo gave him. Plus, at least he would hold his own future in his own hands.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

The office is not strong enough to not replace Steve C. and go at it with current staff. They need a top flight star to fill in for him.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

NatasNJ said:


> The office is not strong enough to not replace Steve C. and go at it with current staff. They need a top flight star to fill in for him.


I disagree. I think the last episode (not this one) showed they could have a solid show without Steve or any big star.

Remember, Steve C. himself wasn't very well known when the show started, everyone on the show now is a bigger star than he was when it began.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

jschuur said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was a cheap cop out by NBC?


Actually I had feeling that was going to happen. They have to have a season finale cliffhanger.

I also felt a little bad for Phylis when she found out Erin isn't her daughter.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> The office is not strong enough to not replace Steve C. and go at it with current staff. They need a top flight star to fill in for him.


But Jim could become manager and they could bring in a big name sales person to replace him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Michael S said:


> Actually I had feeling that was going to happen. They have to have a season finale cliffhanger.
> 
> I also felt a little bad for Phylis when she found out Erin isn't her daughter.


Me too. I wonder how long she'll keep it to herself. Both the Erin character and the Phyllis character seem to need to be put in those roles of mother/daughter.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, is Gabe gone, permanently? I haven't enjoyed him in crazy mode much.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Dwight could be Jim's assistant to the manager?

I like the idea of Pam stepping in as manager.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, is Gabe gone, permanently? I haven't enjoyed him in crazy mode much.


I think at this point, Gabe can't realistically work with Andy.

And good for Andy-realizing that Erin chose Gabe over him. I was proud of him. :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, is Gabe gone, permanently? I haven't enjoyed him in crazy mode much.


He had the "I'm still the liason" line, so I guess they're leaving open the possibility of him being around from time to time.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

He'll probably be like Jan, or any of the other regional managers from before Sabre bought the company.

Since Sabre bought it Jo has been filling that role of randomly popping up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Dwight could be Jim's assistant to the manager?
> 
> I like the idea of Pam stepping in as manager.


pam already is "office manager" (which is different than "branch manager")

I hope it's not Dwight. I like the idea of James Spader as the manager.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I will miss Gabe. I liked him. 

I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

An "office manager" is someone who orders staples, pens, schedules the boardroom, etc. It's not a prestigious job, but can have perks like how a quartermaster in the military has perks. She also negotiated a little pay bump for it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?


This. And he was a co-mgr once? or assistant mgr?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TampaThunder said:


> He is a man among very little boys. LOL I'd watch a show where he's watching someone read names from the phone book. He's just too big for this show.


ANd he was too big for The Practice and Boston Legal as well?



spikedavis said:


> I do agree it was a cop out. It was all a big tease intended to make us wait. They heavily implied the new boss would be revealed in this episode.


Are you basing this on the previews or the episode itself.
Because it's been obvious to me that they (the producers) weren't going to name a new manager until the Fall.



betts4 said:


> Why did Jo fly all the way there, only to leave a few hours later. At least she took Gabe with her.


No, I got the impression that this was an overnight trip as she left with the dogs and came back the next day.



ThePennyDropped said:


> I felt like they were setting it up for either someone currently on the show, most likely Dwight, or Catherine Tate. Tate's starting a much-publicized commitment to do Shakespeare (in England), so I doubt she'd even be available to film The Office if she were selected.


I was thinking about this last night and while I like the idea of any the "big name" candidates taking over (especially Warren Buffet), my gut is kind of saying to me that they are setting up Andy to be the new manager.

And since Ed Helms' star appears to be on the rise, it makes a certain amount of sense (and would piss off Dwight. If fact, the only one that would piss off Dwight more would be Kelly).



spikedavis said:


> And good for Andy-realizing that Erin chose Gabe over him. I was proud of him. :up:


But did she really?
While Andy may not know this, didn't Erin say something in confessional in the season opener to the effect that she felt that she had to go out with Gabe because he's her boss.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Tracy said:


> I will miss Gabe. I liked him.
> 
> I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?





betts4 said:


> This. And he was a co-mgr once? or assistant mgr?


Because when Sabre took over, they changed the payout structure to where if you're selling, you can make a lot more money just doing Sales then actually being a Manager.

Heck, even Michael fought Jim to not be the manager when he saw the new payout system.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I will miss Gabe. I liked him.
> 
> I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?





betts4 said:


> This. And he was a co-mgr once? or assistant mgr?


yes. Co-manager.

IIRC, he quit that job because the salary structure was setup in such a way that he could make more money as a regular salseman. Michael didn't make that much money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Andy could be an interesting pick for manager. 

I also kept seeing ads for Hangover 2 and thinking it looked like him....but never saw Hangover so I wasn't exactly sure.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

busyba said:


> He had the "I'm still the liason" line, so I guess they're leaving open the possibility of him being around from time to time.


With Harry's Law being picked up for the Fall, I'm guessing that Kathy Bates will have limited availability to appear on The Office.
Which I have mixed feelings about as while I like Harry's Law, I love Kathy Bates as Jo.

I'd guess that Gabe will still be around (ala Ryan in Season 3) or be doing video chats.
It's either that or introduce another character.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I will miss Gabe. I liked him.
> 
> I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?


He had the job for a while, when he was co-manager with Michael, and he found it to be an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I forgot about the new pay structure. Duh.


----------



## pudding7 (May 13, 2002)

Toby looked like hell. Is the actor going through chemo or something? 

Now I have to go back and watch the Warren Buffet scene.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

SeanC said:


> Wait.....
> 
> That was THE Warren Buffet? The actual gazillionaire guy?!


Yeah he gets paid a salary of 100k (his total compensation of course is much larger) at Berkshire Hathaway and he is known to be frugal with his vehicle so see him with both those trademarks was hilarious. What name was he credited under?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ment said:


> Yeah he gets paid a salary of 100k (his total compensation of course is much larger) at Berkshire Hathaway and he is known to be frugal with his vehicle so see him with both those trademarks was hilarious. What name was he credited under?


you mean the chracter name or how he (as an actor) was credited?

I don't think they ever gave his chracter a name. And I didn't pay attention to the opening credits.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> you mean the chracter name or how he (as an actor) was credited?
> 
> I don't think they ever gave his chracter a name. And I didn't pay attention to the opening credits.


Yes whether he was credited under a character name, 'interviewee' or as himself.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ment said:


> Yes whether he was credited under a character name, 'interviewee' or as himself.


Not sure if we even saw that. I know they don't usually give character names for the other actors. But I am pretty sure he was playing "Manager Candidate #1" or something like that and wasn't actually appearing as Warren Buffet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Here is what the Wikipedia page for the episode shows for guest stars for this episode

Ricky Gervais as David Brent 
Catherine Tate as Nellie Bertram[1] 
Will Arnett as Fred Henry[1] 
Ray Romano as Merv Bronte[1] 
James Spader as Robert California[1] 
Jim Carrey as Finger Lakes guy 
Warren Buffett[2] 
Kathy Bates as Jo Bennett 
Cody Horn as Jordan Garfield


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*"You can answer me now Jim.."*


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe Spaders character is the real Scranton strangler and that why Toby looked so pale.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Maui said:


> I don't get the love for Spader.


I don't either. I really hope they don't pick him. My vote is for Andy. I think any new, big name actor will ruin the chemistry with the rest of the office. Like Will Ferrell did.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I thought James Spader was very Christopher Walken-like.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I'd rather they promote Jim, and then bring in someone new as a salesman. But not some huge name. It keeps the costs down, and also gives them more to work with...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mike_k said:


> I don't either. I really hope they don't pick him. My vote is for Andy. I think any new, big name actor will ruin the chemistry with the rest of the office. Like Will Ferrell did.


Will Ferrell didn't ruin the chemistry. Deangelo Vickers "ruined" it. If they write the character right, it won't be a problem.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I laughed at "Finger Lakes guy". I used to live on a finger lake - skaneateles.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Maui said:


> I don't get the love for Spader.


I thought he was excellent. I don't think the character he played is sustainable as a replacement for Michael (and I seriously doubt it's even under consideration), but for just this episode it was great.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Catherine Tate wouldn't make sense, based on her interview. She was totally flighty and indecisive. Why would the Search Committee choose her unless Jo jams her in there?


Totally agree. Coming in to the episode, based on the announced guest stars, I thought she had the best chance simply because she's not as well known. But then, the way she answered the questions in the interview made it clear (to me, at least) that she wasn't getting the job. It would be very strange for someone who interviewed like that to end up getting the job.


jschuur said:


> Am I the only one who thought this was a cheap cop out by NBC? The whole double episode was practically a public audition and focus group test for the new manager combined.


I thought it was pretty well known that we wouldn't find out the manager in this episode. As far as I know, the showrunner (Paul Lieberstein, who plays Toby) hasn't even made the decision yet.


Tracy said:


> I don't really understand why Jim doesn't want the job. I understood him not taking it when it was temporary--because things were going fine without a manager, but now that it is permanent, why wouldn't he want the control and the bump up in salary?


Jim doesn't want the job for a few of reasons:
First, it's already been discussed that he can make more money as a salesman. Second, he hated it when he actually had that job. And third, Jim became very unlikeable when he was placed in the role of being in charge. He would actually be a competent manager, and while that would be good in real life, it doesn't make for a very good comedy TV show. Therefore, it just wouldn't really make sense for Jim to get the job.


jsmeeker said:


> Here is what the Wikipedia page for the episode shows for guest stars for this episode
> 
> Ricky Gervais as David Brent
> Catherine Tate as Nellie Bertram[1]
> ...


I was rooting for Spader. He was the most competent of the interviewees (although he was a little creepy). However, if the character was really named Robert California, there's no way they intended for him to become the manager. That name is just way too ridiculous to be taken seriously.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was rooting for Spader. He was the most competent of the interviewees (although he was a little creepy). However, if the character was really named Robert California, there's no way they intended for him to become the manager. That name is just way too ridiculous to be taken seriously.


Also, I would have to sue them for trademark infringement, since "Robert California" was my stage name back when I was doing porn.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Will Ferrell didn't ruin the chemistry. Deangelo Vickers "ruined" it. If they write the character right, it won't be a problem.


You're right - but with a big name star, they won't write the character right.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Will Ferrell didn't ruin the chemistry. Deangelo Vickers "ruined" it. If they write the character right, it won't be a problem.


I kind of think that part of the point was that DeAngelo had no chemistry with anyone other than Michael.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I kind of think that part of the point was that DeAngelo had no chemistry with anyone other than Michael.


yeah.. Also, the character wasn't intended to last more than four episodes, so they didn't have to write him to be sane and rational and an appropriate fit.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I disagree. I think the last episode (not this one) showed they could have a solid show without Steve or any big star.
> 
> Remember, Steve C. himself wasn't very well known when the show started, everyone on the show now is a bigger star than he was when it began.


Agree, totally (with Bryan). Last week's ep proved that the show could function just fine on its own without bringing in another big name.

As for the ep, it does seem like Tate is the front-runner, though that choice seems indefensible given her interview. I was pulling for Darryl or Andy. Spader was creepily great last night, but all I could think looking at him was that he has gotten *old*!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mike_k said:


> You're right - but with a big name star, they won't write the character right.


why do you think that?

Kathy Bates is a big star, and they wrote a good character for her. Sure, her role is limited, but Joe is great. They can write good charactrers for the "lesser" stars (i.e. those not named Steve Carell) on the show too.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I just realized.... $0.25/mile??? I get $0.51/mile. Warren Buffett should come work for my company.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

busyba said:


> I just realized.... $0.25/mile??? I get $0.51/mile. Warren Buffett should come work for my company.


Is your salary ceiling for managers higher than DM as well?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought Toby didn't look so good. Either he was sick, or he wears more makeup in other episodes.

He looked very, very tired.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought Toby didn't look so good. Either he was sick, or he wears more makeup in other episodes.
> 
> He looked very, very tired.


His face was super thin. That's not a makeup issue.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

busyba said:


> Also, I would have to sue them for trademark infringement, since "Robert California" was my stage name back when I was doing porn.


Your first pet was named Robert?

Toby looked about the same to me as he has in previous episodes. Of course, that's still not particularly good -- you'd expect him to look better now that he doesn't have to deal with Michael Scott's virulent hatred.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> His face was super thin. That's not a makeup issue.


You're probably right. But what I noticed most was just how off his color looked.

I hope Paul Leberstein isn't ill.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

You guys have to remember that Paul Lieberstein (Toby) is the showrunner for The Office, and this was the end of what must have been an extremely stressful season for him. I'm sure he was exhausted and just needs a couple weeks to relax and unwind.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> You guys have to remember that Paul Lieberstein (Toby) is the showrunner for The Office, and this was the end of what must have been an extremely stressful season for him. I'm sure he was exhausted and just needs a couple weeks to relax and unwind.


He didn't just look tired, he looked like Christian Bale in _The Machinist_.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> He didn't just look tired, he looked like Christian Bale in _The Machinist_.


Right, but maybe all the stress caused him not to eat.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Right, but maybe all the stress caused him not to eat.


I need to get a job as a showrunner.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

busyba said:


> I need to get a job as a showrunner.


Then you can look like Toby.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

daveak said:


> Then you can look like Toby.


If I lose as much weight as Toby seems to have lost, I'll look a lot better than he does now, believe me.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You're probably right. But what I noticed most was just how off his color looked.
> 
> I hope Paul Leberstein isn't ill.


You actually did not notice the extreme weight loss?
This was from 2008:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

atrac said:


> James Spader was amazing. I'm biased as he is one of my all time favorite actors, but he steamrolled over everyone else IMHO. Catherine Tate was also really good, however.


Steamrolled over everyone else in terms of you enjoying the acting, right?

As far as an interview goes, he was horrible. No way would anyone hire that guy for anything.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I think they almost have to use a big name to keep ratings from declining.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> ...I felt bad for Darryl.


Why? He was a jerk before, during and after the interview....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> ...Kathy Bates is a big star, and they wrote a good character for her. Sure, her role is limited, but Joe is great...


First of all, it's "Jo"...not "Joe". Second of all, she already has a regular gig in "Harry's Law"....


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

And third of all, none of them will be the next American Idol


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Catherine Tate wouldn't make sense, based on her interview. She was totally flighty and indecisive. Why would the Search Committee choose her unless Jo jams her in there?





DevdogAZ said:


> ...
> But then, the way she answered the questions in the interview made it clear (to me, at least) that she wasn't getting the job. It would be very strange for someone who interviewed like that to end up getting the job.
> ...


Based on the interview my guess is that if you were making a ongoing documentary about a paper company - you would be praying Nellie Bertram [Catherine Tate] is the one that gets the job 

But did you not catch a glimpse of steeliness when Nellie Bertram said something along the lines of 'I think I'm Jo's best friend. She's not my best friend'.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> As far as an interview goes, he was horrible. No way would anyone hire that guy for anything.


Not in the real world, perhaps. But lets review some of the actions and decisions of the characters on this show, shall we? It's kind of an absurdist comedy at times. So anything's possible.

Spader was GREAT in this episode but I don't think he'll be picked. My gut tells me it'll be Catherine Tate.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Not in the real world, perhaps. But lets review some of the actions and decisions of the characters on this show, shall we? It's kind of an absurdist comedy at times. So anything's possible.
> 
> Spader was GREAT in this episode but I don't think he'll be picked. My gut tells me it'll be Catherine Tate.


Anything's possible, of course.

Jim seems to have a level head about this, and Spader creeped him out. If it's truly Jim's decision to make, it won't be Spader. I think if it's Jim's decision, it's either going to be Finger Lakes, another candidate we haven't seen yet, or Jim.

If Jo gets involved, it could easily be Jo's friend.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

It's either going to be Catherine Tate or someone from the existing cast. No one else.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

So sayeth Bryanmc. And so it shall be done!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Tate's character shares Michael Scott's level of incompetence, so she seems likely.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

The rationale is simple. No "big name" that we saw interviewed is going to follow Steve Carrell ala Charlie Sheen/Spin City. 

It's prestigious to guest star on a sitcom (every one of them except for Tate was there strictly because of their fame), it's just about the exact opposite of prestigious to step into a potentially dying sitcom when the main star has just left. We didn't see any of the characters they played, we saw James Spader, Ray Romano, etc. They were there because of their status.

Catherine Tate however has virtually no US presence, but she's hugely popular (and talented) in England. She'd be the perfect fit. There was no reason for her to be in the interview mix from a ratings standpoint (she added almost no notoriety like the others did). So why was she there? Because she's a great comedic actress and in a place in her career where taking a job on a US sitcom would be a step forward, not backward.

I'm not saying she will get the job (it's possible the writers haven't even decided on which way they will go) but out of all the outside people interviewed I think she's the only likely possibility.

But I say it's even money against someone internal like Andy getting the job. I don't see Darrel getting it.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> I don't see Darrel getting it.


But he's _black_.

Of course, we don't want him getting uppity.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> The rationale is simple. No "big name" that we saw interviewed is going to follow Steve Carrell ala Charlie Sheen/Spin City.
> 
> It's prestigious to guest star on a sitcom (every one of them except for Tate was there strictly because of their fame), it's just about the exact opposite of prestigious to step into a potentially dying sitcom when the main star has just left. We didn't see any of the characters they played, we saw James Spader, Ray Romano, etc. They were there because of their status.
> 
> ...


You're thinking of it too outside the show.

These weren't famous movie star people who might have other movies and acting jobs lined up, these were interviewees for a paper sales manager job in Scranton. They're replacing Michael Scott. I have no idea who this Steve Carrell name is you mention.



From inside the show perspective, it's Finger Lakes or Jim. Unless Jo tells them it's her friend. That's how work stuff goes. The dude who ate the sandwich -- nope. The arrogant guy who was creepy -- nope. British dude via the video -- nope. Now Finger Lakes was a bit weird mentioning Finger Lakes over and over, but they seemed to think otherwise he was good. I think the Finger Lakes comments could be overlooked if the rest of the interview went well.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Is Katherine Tate a big name? I've never heard of or seen her before and didn't care for her. Want her gone.

I've never liked Darryl and would like him fired. 

Spader was good but man, what a huge forehead. I think he should get it. Actually I liked Ray Barone best.

Toby. 

Glad they got rid of the Gabe character. Added nothing.

Can they just pay Steve Carrell 10 mil per ep and bring him back?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is Katherine Tate a big name?


You should read my post.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Is Katherine Tate a big name?


13 letters? About average.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

But 30% bigger than Bob Newhart.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

busyba said:


> 13 letters? About average.


I see what you did there.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

There weren't any good interviews, so I can see Jim choosing Tate because it would be safe for him. Jo told him not to **** it up and told him to keep her friend in mind if there were no good choices. Between that and all the stuff Bryan posted, it seems to me that they set it up right there.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Many signs point to Tate. However, given her commitment to "Much Ado..." through the summer, I don't see how she could possibly be available to film The Office.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

My tin foil hat solution - she could initially manage the office using video conferencing (after all - David Brent did his 'interview' via DVD).

But there is no way that Catherine Tate will withdraw from the play - if the role requires she be in America for those dates she won't be the new manager (me now a hostage to fortune).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Here's an out of the box idea for the new Manager.

How about someone we've already seen before working for Sabre in a different capacity who now has time to run Scranton.

Ladies and gentleman, may I suggest Christian Slater to play Christian Slater, regional Manager?

He can play a wacky version of himself.
Win, win.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Ladies and gentleman, may I suggest Christian Slater to play Christian Slater, regional Manager?
> 
> He can play a wacky version of himself.
> Win, win.


If we're going to go in that direction, we can have James Franco do it. He's had every other job in the last few years.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Ment said:


> Loved Buffet asking about his salary and his car mileage reimbursement
> 
> Isn't there a large chance that the new boss is someone not in this episode? Love for Spader to be chosen, but he'd immediately become the focus point of the show and the producers are probably looking for someone who could ease into the role. Jim Carey is amazing how he can change in character, almost didn't recognize him at first but he's a movie guy so won't be chosen.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was trying to figure out who that was (Jim Carey). I agree, I think he's too big of a star to take the role.

Spader was funny, but too overpowering. It might be too much like Michael only not as good. (Although I'm glad, Michael is gone, I think he was burning out). He was brilliant for a long time though. Good for him going off to mix things up.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

After watching the episode again, I can safely conclude that none of these interviewees will be chosen. I would take Spader in a heartbeat over Catherine Tate if given the choice between the two of them.







Ed Helms IMO


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Every time Angela says something like, "I'm speaking for myself, not myself and the Senator," I crack up. It should be old and stale by now, but she's good at the delivery, I guess.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Here's an out of the box idea for the new Manager.
> 
> How about someone we've already seen before working for Sabre in a different capacity who now has time to run Scranton.
> 
> ...


:up:

I forgot about Slater having appeared in The Office (S06E14).
Great idea!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> ...
> I would take Spader in a heartbeat over Catherine Tate if given the choice between the two of them.


I would take many heartbeats to check that Spader's CV was for real and that he was not delusional.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cv?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> Cv?


Curriculum vitae
Weird British way of saying Resume.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Cv?


According to Wikipidia

A CV elaborates on education to a greater degree than a résumé and is expected to include a comprehensive listing of professional history including every term of employment, academic credential, publication, contribution or significant achievement >
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curriculum_vitae


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Out of the candidates shown and how they performed during the episode, Spader gets my vote. 

What I really wish is that they would cast a relative unknown. Someone people will just watch for the new character instead of constantly comparing him/her to something they did in the past. Ain't gonna happen, though, so I hope it's Spader.


----------



## PKurmas (Apr 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Here's an out of the box idea for the new Manager.
> 
> How about someone we've already seen before working for Sabre in a different capacity who now has time to run Scranton.
> 
> ...


That's conflict resolution approach #4... not as good as #5 "Win, win, win."


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I wonder what the deal is with Toby and his massive weight loss. I hope Paul isnt sick.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Just now jumping in here, I've always felt like Jim will wind up as manager. The Spader character wouldn't work for this show. It's about an inept office manager, not a fantastic one.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Were we meant to believe that Spader would be a "fantastic" office manager, though? My impression was that he was bat****** insane, teetering over that fine edge between genius and madness.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Were we meant to believe that Spader would be a "fantastic" office manager, though? My impression was that he was bat****** insane, teetering over that fine edge between genius and madness.


I'm not sure what we were supposed to think, because in my opinion, not a single interviewee that we were shown was worthy of the job. They all seemed either crazy, or incompetent, or simply not up to the level of being branch manager. So if one of the people interviewed in this episode ends up getting the job, I think they'll have to retcon it to explain how someone who interviewed so poorly ended up with the job.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what we were supposed to think, because in my opinion, not a single interviewee that we were shown was worthy of the job. They all seemed either crazy, or incompetent, or simply not up to the level of being branch manager. So if one of the people interviewed in this episode ends up getting the job, I think they'll have to retcon it to explain how someone who interviewed so poorly ended up with the job.


If Michael Scott had to interview for the job, how would he do?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> If Michael Scott had to interview for the job, how would he do?


Well, it depends on who is writing the episode and which Michael Scott shows up. If it's the idiot savant sales genius, he'd probably do just fine.

The new manager obviously has to be a little wacko or the show won't be funny. I freely admit that. But why show us the committee, trying to do a good job to find a new candidate, and then show us all these losers come and interview, and then have this earnest committee be forced to choose one of these highly flawed candidates? I think the whole concept of the search committee was just a writing device to get a bunch of celeb cameos for the season finale, and they didn't really think about how it would play moving forward. They didn't realize that if every interviewee comes in and plays their version of the eccentric manager, that it's going to make the search committee look bad when they make a choice, and up until now, we've been led to believe that Jim and Toby are about the most competent people in the office.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Which is why I think they're setting up Jim to be the manager. Even if they're not, I don't think we've seen who NBC has hired to be the new boss yet. This episode was just fun for all the writers and actors to play around with funny throw away characters and use a bunch of big hitters as guest stars. Stunt casting, if you will.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, it depends on who is writing the episode and which Michael Scott shows up. If it's the idiot savant sales genius, he'd probably do just fine.
> 
> .


that would be my guess too. At least, I think it's what SHOULD happen. Michael can be a brilliant closer.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what we were supposed to think, because in my opinion, not a single interviewee that we were shown was worthy of the job. They all seemed either crazy, or incompetent, or simply not up to the level of being branch manager. So if one of the people interviewed in this episode ends up getting the job, I think they'll have to retcon it to explain how someone who interviewed so poorly ended up with the job.


If they give it to Catherine Tate, there's no retcon needed, since they already seeded that possibility with the relationship with Jo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well putting Andy in makes sense. Since Ed Helms is getting more movie roles it would justify a bump in pay to keep him on the show. But somehow I have a feeling it will be Darryl. If anybody showed Michael Scott level incompetence it was him. But Jo likes him and, as he said, he's black.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

busyba said:


> If they give it to Catherine Tate, there's no retcon needed, since they already seeded that possibility with the relationship with Jo.


I disagree. If Jo is just going to force them to hire her buddy, why go to the trouble of forming a search committee? And it's not like she was even semi-competent in her interview. She threw out some abstract concept, and then when challenged, she changed her mind and threw out the exact opposite. She came off as someone who had no management experience, but had just finished reading some kind of management self-help book and was just spouting buzzwords from that. If she's hired, it's going to make Jim look really incompetent, and that's just not the way they've made Jim out to be over the course of seven seasons. He's always been indifferent, but never incompetent.

After seeing that episode, I've got to think that Jim would be rethinking his desire to be manager, since he's more competent than any of the interviewees (although we've already seen what a disaster he was as manager).

Having said all that, the rumors out there are that:


Spoiler



Catherine Tate is the person the producers have selected, and now it's just a matter of seeing if the NBC brass agree with them or if they force them to hire someone more mainstream.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Please remember folks, normal job hiring rational (and common sense) _don't apply_ in the fictional, surreal world of "The Office." This is the same workplace that put Creed in temporary charge, simply because he had seniority. This is the same company that re-hired Ryan, after being arrested for sales fraud.

It doesn't have to make any sense, it's just supposed to be funny. Any deep thinking beyond that misses the point.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fofer said:


> Please remember folks, normal job hiring rational (and common sense) _don't apply_ in the fictional, surreal world of "The Office." This is the same workplace that put Creed in temporary charge, simply because he had seniority. This is the same company that re-hired Ryan, after being arrested for sales fraud.
> 
> It doesn't have to make any sense, it's just supposed to be funny. Any deep thinking beyond that misses the point.


I agree that it's just supposed to be funny, but it would be nice if it were also internally consistent. I have no problem with characters like Creed and Dwight acting absurd, because that's what they've always done. But Jim and Toby have always been portrayed as competent and logical, and for them to recommend the hiring any of those interviewees would go against seven seasons of the show's internal logic.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Okay folks, I'm calling it.
Jim is the new manager. One of his first duties is to hire a replacement sales person. He hires.....












Justin Timberlake!!!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think they should bring in Ted McGinley. He is always a good boost for a failing TV show.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> Having said all that, the rumors out there are that:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Fixed your spoiler:


Spoiler



'The Best Candidate' is the person the search committee selects, and now it is just a matter of seeing if Joe agrees with them or she forces a hire of her choice.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> why show us the committee, trying to do a good job to find a new candidate, and then show us all these losers come and interview


Despite story arcs The Office is primarily an episodic TV show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what we were supposed to think, because in my opinion, not a single interviewee that we were shown was worthy of the job. They all seemed either crazy, or incompetent, or simply not up to the level of being branch manager. So if one of the people interviewed in this episode ends up getting the job, I think they'll have to retcon it to explain how someone who interviewed so poorly ended up with the job.


Well. A reality show would show the whacky stuff. Remember, we are watching a reality show not a normal sitcom where the viewer is omnipresent. Or do you really think the Osbornes are totally incompetent?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BradJW said:


> Curriculum vitae
> Weird British way of saying Resume.


Speaking of that, at least based upon my skim of this thread, nobody mentioned the one guy calling support for Word no longer bringing up Clippy because he looked like he was writing a resumé.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Well. A reality show would show the whacky stuff. Remember, we are watching a reality show not a normal sitcom where the viewer is omnipresent. Or do you really think the Osbornes are totally incompetent?


I don't know what you are smoking, but "The Office" is a sitcom.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

He didn't communicate it well, but I'm pretty sure TonyD79 was talking about the _format_ of the sitcom. It's built on the premise that we're watching the "raw footage" of a reality TV/documentary crew. That's why the camera follows the characters around that way, why there are private "confessionals," and why Jim smirks and grimaces at the camera. With this camera work and narrative style, the show breaks the fourth wall in a relatively unique way.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Speaking of weight loss, i didn't initially recognize Catherine Tate! She seems much skinnier than how I remember her on Doctor Who.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

daveak said:


> Fixed your spoiler:
> * SPOILER *


 I'm not sure what yours has to do with mine.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> Speaking of weight loss, i didn't initially recognize Catherine Tate! She seems much skinnier than how I remember her on Doctor Who.


Sure, you can be plump for British TV but we hold our actresses to a higher standard here in the US.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...
> If Jo is just going to force them to hire her buddy, why go to the trouble of forming a search committee?
> ...


Real World. If a CEO wants to 'legitimise' the appointment of a friend Step 1 would be to appoint a search committee.

Absurd World. Changing the composition of a three person committee after people have been interviewed.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I finally watched this ep. It was hilarious. I almost did a spit take when Warren Buffett was being interviewed. That was a stroke of genius casting.

"How do I know Robert is gay? He "liked" my Facebook photos at 3:00 in the morning."

"Ever shot a gun in the office?"

I hope Kathy Bates can find time to visit often. I don't see any of the "interviewees" actually becoming manager. This felt more like stunt casting for ratings. I have a feeling that the new manager hasn't been chosen yet. (Or announced).

If they did stay in house, I could see Andy getting the gig. But I could also see Ray Romano as the new boss. Has his TNT show been renewed?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Kathy Bates' character is supposed to be rich, right? So I'm glad that she still got mad about Dwight costing her $.10 per text message.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Were we meant to believe that Spader would be a "fantastic" office manager, though? My impression was that he was bat****** insane, teetering over that fine edge between genius and madness.


Me too.

Spader wouldn't get anything done but would just be bizarre and confusing, and people would leave meetings scratching their heads.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> ... (it's possible the writers haven't even decided on which way they will go) ...


I feel very strongly that this is a possibility. They could be waiting to gage viewer reaction, and determine which of the guest stars on this episode might actually be available.

But, whether that's the case or not, my prediction is Catherine Tate. Mainly because The Office so often displays the insanity that actually occurs in the business world, and one of the most maddening insanities of the business world is the old truism, "it's not what you know, it's *WHO* you know."

The Catherine Tate character is Jo's good friend. Jo will throw her weight into the decision, and it will be Catherine Tate.

_My preference_ would be Spader. He was by far the funniest interviewee, and that obnoxious, "keep 'em guessing", steamroller, patronizing persona he played in this episode is comically sustainable, IMHO. There's lots of places they could go with it. That being said, I don't think the producers of the show will go that way. I'd find it a pleasant surprise though...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am thinking they are going to do a fade in to Jim. By that I mean, bring one of the other interviewees in as manager for a couple episodes and find that they don't fit and offer the job once more to Jim and have him take it. Maybe that will be the season finale. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> My preference would be Spader. He was by far the funniest interviewee, and that obnoxious, "keep 'em guessing", steamroller, patronizing persona he played in this episode is comically sustainable, IMHO. There's lots of places they could go with it. That being said, I don't think the producers of the show will go that way. I'd find it a pleasant surprise though...


I can also see tons of possibilities with a character like Spader's. He would feel like he was superior to every employee in every way, and would constantly make that known to them. Lots of comedy to be found there.

But I agree he's not getting it and that Catherine Tate is the front runner. I just wish that if they had known she was the front runner when they wrote this episode, that they wouldn't have written her character as so wishy washy.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm not saying she will get the job (it's possible the writers haven't even decided on which way they will go) but out of all the outside people interviewed I think she's the only likely possibility.


That's basically what I spoilered in the last thread. The woman who plays Phyllis was interviewed on some St. Louis radio station my husband listens to. She said she was pretty sure even the producers and writers had no idea who was going to be the new boss.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I love Spader and could see him as tremendously funny on the show, but I just don't see him as the 'boss' character. He is better in the Jim role, humorously bucking a boss he is smarter than.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree it hasn't been decided yet.

What intrigues me is any of the interviewees will reappear as part of the explanation as to why they did not get the job. I would not rule a couple of people arriving with a straitjacket to return Robert California [Spader] to an institution.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

You know else they could do is twist things up and hire the black guy we really didn't see but for a brief second..the one Darel was so freaked out about.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> Me too.
> 
> Spader wouldn't get anything done but would just be bizarre and confusing, and people would leave meetings scratching their heads.


I see what you did there.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fofer said:


> He didn't communicate it well, but I'm pretty sure TonyD79 was talking about the format of the sitcom. It's built on the premise that we're watching the "raw footage" of a reality TV/documentary crew. That's why the camera follows the characters around that way, why there are private "confessionals," and why Jim smirks and grimaces at the camera. With this camera work and narrative style, the show breaks the fourth wall in a relatively unique way.


Actually, I figured that anyone watching the Office would figure out what I meant.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Your comparison to "The Osbournes" was inappropriate and a little confusing, though. That is actually a reality TV show. It may have been somewhat premeditated (and perhaps a little scripted) but it's not comparable to "The Office."

"The Office" is a scripted sitcom, whose narrative and camera style is meant to convey that what we're seeing is raw footage for a reality show, in the making.

There's a significant different between the two.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I am thinking they are going to do a fade in to Jim. By that I mean, bring one of the other interviewees in as manager for a couple episodes and find that they don't fit and offer the job once more to Jim and have him take it. Maybe that will be the season finale. That would be pretty cool.


I think Jim realizes that becoming the manager would be the Peter Principle at work - otherwise, why didn't he take the job right before it was offered to Dwight?

Then again, I can see Jim doing this in the series finale:
"I'll take the job."
"Dwight? You're fired."
"I've done pretty much all I can do as manager - start a search for a new one immediately."


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

One old character I'd like to see as manager is Jan. She had a bit of crazy to her but she seemed to be a competent manager. It could be entertaining to watch her attempt to manage these group of wackos.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Which is why I think they're setting up Jim to be the manager. Even if they're not, I don't think we've seen who NBC has hired to be the new boss yet. This episode was just fun for all the writers and actors to play around with funny throw away characters and use a bunch of big hitters as guest stars. Stunt casting, if you will.


I agree--I didn't get the impression that we saw the new branch manager in that episode. It's a comedy about life in an office so they were just highlighting the craziness one might encounter when trying to fill a management position. Or any position really. I think it was the comedy potential of the nightmare that is interviewing/filling a position combined with the idea of having a bunch of cameos. It's sweeps, man.

*James Spader had a couple of funny lines, but I hate, hate, HATE James Spader so I definitely don't want him on the show. I wish they took the concept of that character (which was pretty funny) and gave it to a different actor, then that's who I'd want.

*the british lady was "meh". Kind of funny but not long-term funny. Definitely inept. Is she a big star over there or something? I've seen a lot of posts/articles that refer to the actress by name like she maybe has a cult following...

*Will Arnet was basically just Will Arnet. I haven't seen him in much but what I have seen him in is basically him making slight variations on himself. Step up your game, man.

*Ray Romano made me laugh when he busted out his lunch in the middle of the interview. I think that would have been funnier WITHOUT the previous convo with Spader.

Overall, I actually laughed quite a bit during the last two episodes--way more than any other episodes (or groups of episodes) in the last season or two. I don't miss Steve Carrell at all--I think the character had simply run it's course. I actually would have been happy if they had has last episode, then did the last five without him to explore the office sans michael, and then wrapped the show up with these last two eps.

I definitely think there's still some comedy there but in these last eps it's been born out of the group trying to move on, so once that dies down and there's a new manager, etc, it might get boring again.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> *the british lady was "meh". Kind of funny but not long-term funny. Definitely inept. Is she a big star over there or something? I've seen a lot of posts/articles that refer to the actress by name like she maybe has a cult following...


If she is a big star over there or something and she became manager maybe they could sell the show to one of the major stations.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Just spitballing here, but what if they installed a time travel portal in Michael's old office? They could then bring in different figures from history each week to be the acting manager. Maybe William Shakespeare this week, Copernicus or Vlad the Impaler the next.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Just spitballing here, but what if they installed a time travel portal in Michael's old office? They could then bring in different figures from history each week to be the acting manager. Maybe William Shakespeare this week, Copernicus or Vlad the Impaler the next.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Just spitballing here, but what if they installed a time travel portal in Michael's old office? They could then bring in different figures from history each week to be the acting manager. Maybe William Shakespeare this week, Copernicus or Vlad the Impaler the next.


I like that idea. It's not like it's any weirder than some of the other stuff they've done. (ew just thinking about jan & michael together).


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

4inziksych said:


> I like that idea. It's not like it's any weirder than some of the other stuff they've done. (ew just thinking about jan & michael together).


[email protected]


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Your comparison to "The Osbournes" was inappropriate and a little confusing, though. That is actually a reality TV show. It may have been somewhat premeditated (and perhaps a little scripted) but it's not comparable to "The Office."
> 
> "The Office" is a scripted sitcom, whose narrative and camera style is meant to convey that what we're seeing is raw footage for a reality show, in the making.
> 
> There's a significant different between the two.


Sigh.

The Office is showing things as if it were a reality show. My comparison was accurate. They edit it and show it the same way a crew would edit and show a reality show. We do not see anything that is "off line" nor do we see anything that does not tell a reality show type story. Or maybe you think we saw the entire interviews. THAT was my point. We see what the FICTIONAL documentarians want us to see just as the REAL documentarians made the Osbornes look like fools.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sigh. You're still missing my point.

The Osbournes was an unscripted reality show.

The Office is a scripted sitcom. Its narrative style (along with it's camera style) is meant to make it _look_ like a reality show.

These are different.

For the most part, we agree on this. But the way you worded your post was confusing:



TonyD79 said:


> Well. A reality show would show the whacky stuff. Remember, we are watching a reality show not a normal sitcom where the viewer is omnipresent. Or do you really think the Osbornes are totally incompetent?


In a "normal sitcom" the viewer could very well be omnipresent.

A sitcom could very well show "wacky stuff."

Whether or not The Osbournes are "totally incompetent" has nothing to do with The Office, since they are two totally different kinds of TV shows.

And there have been plenty of examples in "The Office" where the viewer *is* omnipresent, where the camera follows a character out of the set, and gives the audience insight they wouldn't have otherwise gotten in a typically scripted show.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Last two posts: Bored now. 

Anyway, I love Catherine Tate... 

I also likes Spader... loved how he freaked dwight out when he turned and just stared at him.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

I would like to see Spader get the job. Even though I like Jim, I think he would be boring in that position.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> The Office is showing things as if it were a reality show. My comparison was accurate. They edit it and show it the same way a crew would edit and show a reality show. We do not see anything that is "off line" nor do we see anything that does not tell a reality show type story. Or maybe you think we saw the entire interviews. THAT was my point. We see what the FICTIONAL documentarians want us to see just as the REAL documentarians made the Osbornes look like fools.


I don't think we're seeing the edited finished product. Michael Scott, in his last episode, tells the crew to let him know if whatever it is they are doing ever airs. That's not the edited pre-packaged reality show.

Also, if this thing were on TV, the members of the cast would watch it and they'd see what everyone else said in the confessional.

Obviously the show is edited. But I think the editing we see is from editors in the real universe, not editors in the show's universe.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Agreed, 100%. This is meant to be seen as lightly edited "raw footage."

That's how it was in the UK version too, with the final episode (Christmas special?) being the gang watching the show as it was edited together, and broadcast. At least that's what I recall reading, I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Fofer said:


> Agreed, 100%. This is meant to be seen as lightly edited "raw footage."
> 
> That's how it was in the UK version too, with the final episode (Christmas special?) being the gang watching the show as it was edited together, and broadcast. At least that's what I recall reading, I haven't watched it yet.


In the UK Christmas special the story picks up a bit after the last regular season episode and the series has already aired (on BBC 4 or something). So they don't show the office folks watching it, but there's mention that it's already been on. David Brent has some "celebrity" appearances based on it airing.

The premise of the Christmas special is that they are going back (a year later maybe) and seeing where all the office people are at that point.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks. I've gotta watch that series. I keep meaning to.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

It's awesome.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Just queued it up on Netflix Instant. Gonna dive in this weekend. :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I do think I enjoyed the UK 'The Office' slightly more as a whole, though some of the first two seasons of the American version were amongst the best comedy sitcom stuff I've seen.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I do think I enjoyed the UK 'The Office' slightly more as a whole, though some of the first two seasons of the American version were amongst the best comedy sitcom stuff I've seen.


Probably because after two seasons they ran out of UK material to pull from.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Probably because after two seasons they ran out of UK material to pull from.


I think there were only 13 UK episodes including the Christmas special, so the US show, to the extent it borrowed plot points from the UK show, would have exhausted them in less than half a season.

As it is, only the US pilot was a copy of one of the UK episodes.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think there were only 13 UK episodes including the Christmas special, so the US show, to the extent it borrowed plot points from the UK show, would have exhausted them in less than half a season.
> 
> As it is, only the US pilot was a copy of one of the UK episodes.


OMG. Joke, dude. Joke.

However, there are a number of plot points and jokes pulled from the UK series. Just no other "duplicate" episode like the pilot.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Spoilery information about the new season. Read at your own risk. It's a link to an article at ew.com and even the link contains a name, so don't open if you don't want to know.



Spoiler



http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/06/24/james-spader-the-office/


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DougF said:


> Spoilery information about the new season. Read at your own risk. It's a link to an article at ew.com and even the link contains a name, so don't open if you don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read that a little while ago. Sounds very interesting. Although I'm not exactly sure how they'll explain


Spoiler



the departure of Kathy Bates from Sabre. IIRC, it's not just a job for her. Doesn't she own the company? How is Spader going to lobby for her job when she's the owner?



I'm thinking this news probably needs its own thread with spoiler warnings, so we can actually discuss it without everything needing to be tagged.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

DougF said:


> Spoilery information about the new season. Read at your own risk. It's a link to an article at ew.com and even the link contains a name, so don't open if you don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome news if it's true!!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Again, this is "The Office." It's practically a live-action cartoon. They could say she was eaten by a bear.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The article I read (spoiler tagged because the name is in the link)


Spoiler



http://www.aoltv.com/2011/06/24/james-spader-the-office-boss/


also speculated that


Spoiler



if Spader comes onboard as the branch manager and fills that role for the first several episodes before he manipulates his way into the CEO job, that could solve the timing issues they had with Catherine Tate's live play commitment in London. By the time she's free in September, it would be about time to film the episodes where the Scranton branch would be looking for another new manager after "Robert California" moves up the corporate ladder.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Alfer said:


> Awesome news if it's true!!


:up: yes.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope it's someone other than those who were interviewed. I didn't like any of them.


----------

